# Strippable vinyl?



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

I have a commercial customer inquiring about strippable vinyl. They want to be able to easily change the vinyl in their offices. 

Aside from priming the walls (Gardz?) and using strippable paste, is there anything else in not thinking of? 

Vinyl is not my strong suit at all, would appreciate any insights. Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stretch67 (Oct 7, 2013)

Jmayspaint said:


> I have a commercial customer inquiring about strippable vinyl. They want to be able to easily change the vinyl in their offices.
> 
> Aside from priming the walls (Gardz?) and using strippable paste, is there anything else in not thinking of?
> 
> ...


Prime with "Romans Vinyl Sizing". It's clear and the best I've used. Goes on easy. Makes it easier to hang too as you got a longer "wet" time.

And of course then strippable paste when u hang.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Stretch67 said:


> Prime with "Romans Vinyl Sizing". It's clear and the best I've used. Goes on easy. Makes it easier to hang too as you got a longer "wet" time.
> 
> And of course then strippable paste when u hang.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk




Thanks, are you talking about this stuff? 











http://romandecoratingproducts.com/commercial/primers/pro-909/



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stretch67 (Oct 7, 2013)

Looks like they switched the labels again so I don't recall if that's the stuff.

This 977 says it promotes strippability and I'm sure would work fine. It's really not as scientific as some people make it sound. Using a strippable glue  might even be okay if your going over good paint but I never tried it. I always put the strippable primer underneath.









Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Stretch67 (Oct 7, 2013)

I'll be going by my shop later 2nite I'll try remember to take a pic of my leftovers. Maybe I should just send it to you beings we don't really hang anymore and it's taking up space

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Personally. I would stick with the Gardz, you KNOW it's going to work.


----------



## Gwarel (May 8, 2012)

I second the Gardz or something like 123. I used Roman 774 clay strippable or 880 if clear paste is more appropriate for the material. The 880 is strippable once it is fully cured.


----------



## Brushman4 (Oct 18, 2014)

I've encountered vinyl with strippable paste that tore the crap out of walls. The primer is the key to removing vinyl easily!
Back in the day we used flat oil, people bitched about the smell, but it was what it was.
Not entirely sold on Guardz being the solution.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Brushman4 said:


> I've encountered vinyl with strippable paste that tore the crap out of walls. The primer is the key to removing vinyl easily!
> Back in the day we used flat oil, people bitched about the smell, but it was what it was.
> Not entirely sold on Guardz being the solution.


 
Draw tite is the best but Gardz is a close second I have stripped probably a dozen of my own jobs where I primed with Gardz, came right off, just like it's supposed to.


----------



## Gwarel (May 8, 2012)

Jmayspaint said:


> Thanks, are you talking about this stuff?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't trust that one.


----------



## Tonym123 (Aug 24, 2014)

Most important thing would be to test ,test, test and then test some more , we recently installed miles of vinyl in hotel with strippable Roman product and Client decided to change the material, well we found out very quickly that what the adhesive material was marketing was not true at all, vinyl came off but I did the drywall paper ! Major costs to repair , no support from adhesive manufacturer, be sure to test your products, I find some of the other non strippable glues are actually better lol


----------



## Brushman4 (Oct 18, 2014)

chrisn said:


> Draw tite is the best but Gardz is a close second I have stripped probably a dozen of my own jobs where I primed with Gardz, came right off, just like it's supposed to.


Maybe you can tell me why everyone that claims Draw Tite is best for priming for WC, doesn't buy it instead of Gardz?
I went online to the Scotch Coatings website and you can order it directly from them, they also say SW sells it and they list distributors by state!:surprise:


----------



## PNW Painter (Sep 5, 2013)

Everyone probably uses Gardz because a lot of stores stock it and it works well. In the last 5 years I haven't seen Draw Tite at a single store in Seattle.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brushman4 (Oct 18, 2014)

If it's the best as many claim, how hard is it to procure online at SW or from a local distributor. I've never used it, but from reading all the glowing reviews of it, nobody seems to go out their way to buy it!
As I've stated I'm not really sold on Guardz.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Brushman4 said:


> Maybe you can tell me why everyone that claims Draw Tite is best for priming for WC, doesn't buy it instead of Gardz?
> I went online to the Scotch Coatings website and you can order it directly from them, they also say SW sells it and they list distributors by state!:surprise:


 
It is just a better product. They say SW can get it but they won't. It costs way more to have it shipped to the east coast than it is worth.


----------

